# Looking for Feedback on Narnia Kennels and Wendelin Farm



## Molson (Nov 11, 2018)

I've been looking for a breeder and have it potentially narrowed down to Narnia Kennels and Wendelin Farm. Would really appreciate feedback from anyone who's had experience with either of them.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have met a number of Wendelin farm dogs. They have all been lovely stable dogs. Not for work, but all were lovely pets.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wendelin Farms has super nice dogs. I've met a few from different breedings who are doing very well in sport.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> Wendelin Farms has super nice dogs. I've met a few from different breedings who are doing very well in sport.


That's great to know. The ones I have met were all pets, lower drive but all stable. I always liked them. Glad to hear they can do well in sport.


----------

